# Late Effects coding



## alma williams (Mar 24, 2009)

Can someone explain how to code a late effects situation. I am taking the coding test in a few days to become certified and I want to make sure that I understand it well--Thanks


----------



## ksammons (Mar 28, 2009)

*Late effects coding example*

An example of a late effects coding scenario would be, a patient presents with hemiplegia Due to Previous Cerebrovascular Accident.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sammie06 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi 
When they document Hemiplegia affecting nondominant side do they need to indicate which side is non-dominant or if they document non-dominant that is ok. Thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 2, 2010)

alma williams said:


> Can someone explain how to code a late effects situation. I am taking the coding test in a few days to become certified and I want to make sure that I understand it well--Thanks



In many cases, it is when a pt comes in a few days after a fall or injury and is still having pain. You would code the late effect of the injury code and then the late effect E-code. 

Stroke late effects are good examples as well but that is much more intense and precise coding, having to do with when the pt is being treated for stroke late effects and if it is a current dx. For guidelines for stroke coding, see the ICD-9 coding guidelines in the front of your coding book. That will help a lot with coding stroke late effects.

I find that most times, it is for injury coding. Look at the code set of 905, 906, 907, 908 & 909 and maybe that will help you to see what I mean.


----------



## micobo69 (Mar 2, 2010)

Late effects are residual effects after the acute phase of an illness or injury has terminated.Late effect can occur at any time and there is no time limitation for the use of these codes, the coding guidelines call for 2 codes to report the late effect:
code 1 would be the condition the patient has and code 2 would be the late effect code for terminated condition that has caused the current condition.
If the patient is still in the acute phase of the condition , the late effects codes do not apply.Hope that helps Mileidy Cobo RN,CPC


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 10, 2010)

GO through the ICd coding guidlines.

It helps you lots. On page no. 4 & 22 on ICD 9 cm Mannual.


----------

